# Which one of these for trail running?



## spyros (May 6, 2011)

I do trail running (max5 hours) and i am looking for a good headlamp. I have Petzl Myo XP Belt, but the light is not enough for the kind of terrain i run. Which one of these would you suggest?
http://www.spark001.com/Products.aspx?ProductID=10
http://www.fenixlight.com/viewproduct.asp?id=128
http://www.zweibrueder.com/ENG/produkte/html_highperformance/html_Hserie/h14-7499.php?id=h14
http://www.silva.se/products/sport/alpha-6
http://www.lupine.de/web/en/products/headlights/piko/x/
I think the Silva is the lightest (without the battery pack) but also teh most expensive. I have read that the Lupine Piko X gives more spot than flood and is lacking a diffuser so it might not be a good idea for trail running, although it is brighter than the rest. Any other recommendations are welcome.


----------



## elie (May 6, 2011)

the second


----------



## vaska (May 6, 2011)

As far as I'm headlamp manufacturer, I consider myself to be someone like an expert of this issue. I don't offer my rogaining headlamp just because I don't sell abroad, but can offer a good advice 

Though Silva is not the lightest, it's the best for running mainly for its ergonomical headgear. Silva's disadvantages are poor electronics, not the best throw still enough for trail running, short runtime. As for me, I'd buy Lupine with an extra headgear.


----------



## carrot (May 6, 2011)

Would like to suggest considering another: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...lare-Pro-Focus-Control-HL-400-(Preview-w-pics)

eGear X Flare Pro HL-400

maxes out at 375 lumens


----------



## Mathiashogevold (May 6, 2011)

I suggests the Piko! It's fantastic, and i think it gives enough flood too. Bomb proof and very small. Cant recommend it enough.


----------



## Szemhazai (May 6, 2011)

Guys, be serious, I might be a bit twisted because night foot orienteering and adventure racing but without 300+ lumen's on the front it is not running, it is crawling and looking for the safe passage.

For 300 lumen's for 5 hours you have to forget about AA rechargeable cells, from these lamps that have mentioned above fenix and led-lennser are out, that left :

Spark T6 - 300 lumens for 2,5h on one 18650 cell (it is no problem to carry 2 spares in waterproof box - total cost for the set 170$.

Alpha 6 - on mid you will get about 350 lumens for 4,5h (it's a bit old light on Luxeon K2, carrying a spare 6x18650 battery pack is not an option i think) - 500$.

Lupine Piko - on mid you will get 230 lumens for 7 hours (as they are always exaggerating their lumens its about 200 more probably) or 500 for 2,5 h - spare battery 2x18650 battery pack (100g+) it's an option - cost 440+$.

Magicshine MJ-808E - with the headband, it is not the most comfortable headlamp (basically it's a bikelamp with the headband - but many people in NFO are using these), on low you will get 250 lumen's for more than 6 hours - cost 100$.


----------



## tedh (May 6, 2011)

I've never even tried 300 lumens for my trail runs - I'm typically in the 100 range. Then again, I'm only talking about trail running, where I'm following a trail, and I'm simply trying to avoid the rocks, roots, and skunks. If I were doing orienteering and adventure racing, where I was looking for small objects in the woods, then I would definitely want more light. Does the Myo XP in boost mode (150 lumens) come close to the amount of light you need? Or do you want even more than that? I think Szemhazai is right, once you're up to 300 lumens for 5 hours, the choices get pretty limited - and expensive. If you can keep yourself under 200 lumens, you might be able to spend less. But that Piko is a beautiful light...

Ted


----------



## spyros (May 7, 2011)

Vaska: You mean that the throw of the Alpha is not very wide for trail running (too much spot and no flood)? 
Carrot: I read here http://www.batteryjunction.com/egear-hl-400.html about the eGear X Flare Pro HL-400 but i think the time modes are useless. 25 mins, 1 hour, and then goes to 9 hours! Nothing between 1 and 9 hours. So the mode i could choose is 9 hours and i don't think that it will give good light at 9 hours. If you know the lumens at this time mode please post it.
Szemhazai: I read here http://www.silva.se/sites/default/files/alpha-manual_1.pdf that the medium burn time in the Alpha 6 is 6 hours and not 4,5 hurs. You are propably referring to the Alpha 4. Unfortunately the manual doesn't mention lumens for each burn time. So 350 lumens might me for 6 hours for the Alpha 6?
I was also thinking of the Piko but i am a bit worried about too much spot and no flood. The Petzl Myo XP Belt wasn't bright but the diffuser it has was a big plus.


----------



## vaska (May 7, 2011)

spyros said:


> You mean that the throw of the Alpha is not very wide for trail running (too much spot and no flood)?



Vice versa. It's too floody, and human eye cannot see distant objects well because peripheral light overbeats hotspot.
Have a look at beamshot gallery of headlamps for skiing, made by a local guy this winter.
1. Fenix HP-20
2. LedLenser
3. Magicshine
4. Petzl Ultra
5. Silva Alpha
6. Local brand "Sokol"
7, 8 - my lamps 
It's a pity he didn't get Lupine for making shots, but I've seen it compared to Silva, and its beam looks more comfortable for sports.



spyros said:


> So 350 lumens might me for 6 hours for the Alpha 6?


 
No, it's less than 200 lm for 6h. And Alpha 6 battery pack weighs 270 g irrespective of Silva site info!



spyros said:


> I was also thinking of the Piko but i am a bit worried about too much spot and no flood.



Don't worry. It has optimal flood/spot balance.

Just don't forget of Lupin's ergonomic headgear, because the regular one isn't perfect for running.


----------



## CarpentryHero (May 9, 2011)

I wish I'd read this thread sooner, I run with the Fenix headband which has a flashlight holder on each side.
For longer runs I've simply run one light at a time. Currently a Solarforce L2r on each side r2 dropin on right and the r5 on the left. 
I find it bulky but functional, haven't thought about lightening it up, though I don't run for more than 1/2 hour  at current, I was running for 2 1/2 hours a year ago.
Time to get back in shape


----------



## CarpentryHero (May 9, 2011)

I apologize for my ugly mug, but here's a pic


----------



## robostudent5000 (May 9, 2011)

CarpentryHero said:


> I wish I'd read this thread sooner, I run with the Fenix headband which has a flashlight holder on each side.
> For longer runs I've simply run one light at a time. Currently a Solarforce L2r on each side r2 dropin on right and the r5 on the left.
> I find it bulky but functional, haven't thought about lightening it up, though I don't run for more than 1/2 hour  at current, I was running for 2 1/2 hours a year ago.
> Time to get back in shape


 
don't the lights bounce when you run? mine tended to bounce unless i made the band uncomfortably tight and i was using a smaller light than the L2r.


----------



## CarpentryHero (May 9, 2011)

They didnt move all that much, I only had this out on three runs though, the two L2r are more for work. 
I had a Quark AA and a Fenix LD10 in when I ran in it the first two and decided I wanted more light. 
The one time that I ran with the L2r they didn't seem to bounce or flop any worse than my energizer headlamp. 

(to be clear I'm a 5 mile per hour kind of guy, not a sprinter. If I ran like my sister thi setup wouldn't do


----------



## MikeAusC (May 20, 2011)

spyros said:


> I do trail running (max5 hours) and i am looking for a good headlamp. I have Petzl Myo XP Belt, but the light is not enough for the kind of terrain i run. Which one of these would you suggest?
> . . .
> 
> http://www.zweibrueder.com/ENG/produkte/html_highperformance/html_Hserie/h14-7499.php?id=h14
> ...


 
The LED Lenser H14 linked above won't be available for two more days.

Are the comments here that the H14 is inadequate based on testing Pre-release Samples of it ???


----------

